# Hilarious ninja website



## Kenpo_student (Sep 10, 2002)

You guys may have seen this one before but I am new here and wanted to share this with anyone who might not have seen it. Go to   www.realultimatepower.net   but beware after viewing this site you will totally flip out and want to kill stuff(look at the web site you will know what I mean)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2002)

I like the official theme music....


----------



## jkn75 (Sep 10, 2002)

Some people have too much free time but it is funny. 
:ninja:


----------



## thatoneguy (Oct 29, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
hehe
that was funny
got any more sites like that


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 29, 2002)

Ninja Burger

Karate in just a few steps


----------



## Seig (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo_student _
> 
> *You guys may have seen this one before but I am new here and wanted to share this with anyone who might not have seen it. Go to   www.realultimatepower.net   but beware after viewing this site you will totally flip out and want to kill stuff(look at the web site you will know what I mean) *


After listening to that damnable music, I'm ready to flip out and chop someone's head off...........................ch ch ch ch kill kill kill kill ch ch ch kill kill kill kill ch ch ch ch......


----------



## Seig (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *Ninja Burger
> 
> Karate in just a few steps *


The truth is that young master beardsley ate a ninja burger and then flipped out and wanted to kill people, but lacking a sword he was unable to chop heads off......


----------



## Elfan (Nov 11, 2002)

The guy got sued for his site!

http://www.anycities.com/user/cnnnews/index.html

http://www.anycities.com/user/cnnnews/ninja.html

I must say this is the stupidest lawsuit ever, the kid better win.

Woohoo Post 100!


----------



## Kirk (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *The guy got sued for his site!
> 
> ...



Jeez!  How ridiculous can you get!?!?!?!   That lady has too much
time on her hands, and too big a stick up her butt.


----------



## Seig (Nov 12, 2002)

The kid is too funny!  Is that real or is it made up?  I can't see CNN publishing the "pork as many babes" thing.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 12, 2002)

probably not real. Anycities is a free host, and its easy enough to copy the CNN logos.

I went to CNN and searched for "ninja lawsuit" and found nothing.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 12, 2002)

I thought it was real at first but I looked at that pic of the kid with a firsbee...  I don't the the kid is  10 as it was a prety good fake.



A depiction of how ninjas commit "Seppeku" with a Frisbee done here by a minor


----------



## hubris (Dec 1, 2002)

That ninja kid needs a spanking. Then he should be sent to his room, with no computer, tv, music sources, etc. and be forced to do his homework. Swallowing a frisbee, indeed. And he says on his website that those who don't believe him probably haven't even "seen a naked girl." Listen up, ninja boy: would you know what to do with a naked girl, assuming you ever stumbled across one? I didn't think so. Hand me that frisbee and march straight off to you room, pronto, young man. And wipe that smirk off your face, or I'll spank you again.

Mrs. Hubris Nimby


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 2, 2002)

After checking out this site and just having wasted valuable time, time I might add that I'll never get back, I now feel like cutting off my own head or flipping out... 
:ninja:


----------



## Kirk (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> 
> *After checking out this site and just having wasted valuable time, time I might add that I'll never get back, I now feel like cutting off my own head or flipping out...
> :ninja: *



LOL!!! But stick around here .. Mrs Nimby is talking about 
spanking!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey Kirk, oh yeah, yeah, yeah!!! What the hell was I thinking?  
I'll think I'll hang out here for a while :wink2:

Ah, Mrs. Nimby, excuse me ma'am but I've also been a very bad, misbehaving boy... 
 :uhyeah:


----------

